# Hello OF FRANCE!!



## ARKO-III (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello, my name is Fanny, I am ten eight years old, I live in France, I have three horses, two French saddle and a haflinger, I speak far from English, to write to you I makes use of a translator!


----------



## ARKO-III (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## ARKO-III (Sep 29, 2008)

OH escuse me, I have 18 years!I have to travel to FLORIDA, one year ago!


----------



## ARKO-III (Sep 29, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> Welcome to the Horse Forum!



THANK YOU POPTARTSHOP!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

bonjour? comment ca va? 

yep i took two years of french and i was guna take a third year but i dropped the course..today to be exact.


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

Bonjour!!!! im taking french 2 this year!!! lol 
o and welcome!!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Bienvenu sur notre site 

C'est bein de voir une autre Francaise  Moi de vien de l'ariege mais sa fait 10 ans que j'habite au Canada 

Si tu as besoin de quelq'un pour traduire, envois moi un message et je peu t'aider.


----------



## ARKO-III (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh, cheer! thank you everyone has!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome to the forum!


----------

